# Verwirrt: 120 hz TV mit VRR - unterschiedliche Angaben



## Wenzman (5. August 2020)

Hallo, ich suche einen TV mit 120 HZ und VRR. Ich google seit Tagen aber leider verwirrt mich das mehr als es hilft und zwar hat laut dem einen test den es online gibt dieser TV 

Samsung QLED 4K Q60T 65 Zoll (GQ65Q60TGUXZG) Quantum Dot, Dual LED, Quantum HDR: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

120 HZ, aber auf der Amazon Seite steht 100 HZ ?

Gleiches Thema hier: 
Hisense 65U8QF ab &euro;' '1099,99 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Laut GH 120 HZ nativ, aber laut test nur 60 hz !?

Dann ist aktuell dieser OLED mein favorit:

LG OLED 65B9SLA ab &euro;' '1699,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Aber auch hier widersprüche ob dieses Modell nun hdmi 2.1 und 120 hz hat oder nicht. 

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ?


----------



## MrTopperH (6. August 2020)

Der Samsung ist absoluter Murks, er hat nativ nur 50/60 Hz und zudem hat er auch noch Edge-LED.

Der Hisense 65U8QF ist an und für sich ganz okay und unterstützt angeblich nativ 120 Hz, hat aber kein VRR. Angeblich soll das per Softwareupdate nachgeliefert werden, aber darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen.
Und er hat das Problem mit einem Rot-/Lilastich, was sich jedoch mit einer Reduzierung des Rotanteils des Bildes egalisieren soll.

Der LG OLED 65B9SLA ist sehr gut, zwar nicht so gut wie die C9'er-Reihe, aber er eignet sich sehr gut als Gaming-TV. 120 Hz und VRR unterstützt er und hat ein niedriges Input-Lag. Außerdem unterstützt er auch G-Sync.
Daher ist dieser meine Kaufempfehlung für dich. Falls du die neuen Konsolen und/oder PC dran anklemmen möchtest zum Zocken, dann schnapp ihn dir. Die Mehrausgaben lohnen sich, andernfalls wirst du dich nur ärgern.


----------



## Metbier (12. August 2020)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Hallo, ich suche einen TV mit 120 HZ und VRR. Ich google seit Tagen aber leider verwirrt mich das mehr als es hilft und zwar hat laut dem einen test den es online gibt dieser TV
> 
> Samsung QLED 4K Q60T 65 Zoll (GQ65Q60TGUXZG) Quantum Dot, Dual LED, Quantum HDR: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video
> 
> ...




Moin, zum Hisense kann ich was sagen, weil es mich stutzig gemacht hat das ich mit ihm keine 120Hz hab.
ich hab Hisense angeschrieben diesbezüglich und einiger anderer Sachen. 
Wegen den 120Hz sagte man mir "Eine Bildwiederholrate von 120Hz kann theoretisch nur durch eine intern laufende App erreicht werden, da die Anschlüsse bei dem Gerät maximal 60Hz unterstützen."
Klasse oder ? Hätte ich das vorher gewusst.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (12. August 2020)

Metbier schrieb:


> Moin, zum Hisense kann ich was sagen, weil es mich stutzig gemacht hat das ich mit ihm keine 120Hz hab.
> ich hab Hisense angeschrieben diesbezüglich und einiger anderer Sachen.
> Wegen den 120Hz sagte man mir "Eine Bildwiederholrate von 120Hz kann theoretisch nur durch eine intern laufende App erreicht werden, da die Anschlüsse bei dem Gerät maximal 60Hz unterstützen."
> Klasse oder ? Hätte ich das vorher gewusst.



Günstige TVs sind nunmal schlechter ausgestattet und bieten dementsprechend keinen 120hz Modus. Ist leider schon immer so. Fernseher mit 120hz Support gibt's noch nicht so viele. Der LG C9 ist dabei der beliebteste, da er volle HDMI 2.1 Unterstützung bietet.


----------



## Nathenhale (13. August 2020)

LG C9 und B9 reihe sind verdammt gut fernseher falls du des Englischen mächtig bist kannst dir mal das Fernseher (TV) roundup von DF(Digital  Foundry ) anschauen da wird alles wichtige gesagt.


----------

